# Thank you puzzler for Anonimo forum posters and followers



## pjene

I have recently gotten into Anonimo watches, and wanted to give something back to everyone who stoked my interest. So first off thanks to Anonimo for making great watches, watchuseek for this great site, forum posters who filled in information and pictures not available from Anonimo, and Rob from Topper Jeweler who sold me my first Anonimo (and a second, and a third...)

Now for the puzzler. I have listed facts about my Anonimo collection below. The challenge is to figure out exactly how many and which Anonimos are in the collection. Every few days, work and family permitting, I will post a wrist shot of one of the watches. Of course if you can figure out the collection in advance or early in the revelations (confirmed by your post to this thread), you will have forum bragging rights as a true Anonimo afficionado.

Collection facts:
2 chronographs
2 bronze cases
2 black wave dials
5 helium expulsion valves
4 stainless cases
1 6 o'clock crown
1 ox-pro case
1 blue dial
2 exhibition backs
at least 1 Dino Zei
1 shiny case
no orange dials

I hope you enjoy noodling on the collection as much as I have. Also if you hate puzzlers, apologies in advance. Check back in a few weeks to see the complete collection.

Thanks again to all and happy puzzling!


----------



## pjene

*First photo of watch number 1*

I started with a case shot since Anonimos have fantastic cases.


----------



## pjene

*Second photo of watch number 1*

I'll post more soon. I am having a little trouble uploading some of the larger images


----------



## pjene

*Third photo of watch number 1*

OK I think I have the file size conversion thing worked out


----------



## pjene

*A few more case photos of watch number 1*

Next up some dial shots


----------



## pjene

*Re: A few more case photos of watch number 1*

let me know what you think of the photos so far


----------



## pjene

*Watch number 1 is a black dial Anonimo D-Date Model 2006*

Here are some more dial shots


----------



## pjene

*Comparison of one bronze and two steel Anonimos*

This stack of three Anonimos shot from three different angles really shows off the many differences among crowns, cases, and finishes. The stack also includes my first Anonimo as well as my most recent acquisition. I hope you like the comparison.


----------



## 2wheelsmoker

The question now is "Does your list cover every watch or are there any that are not described by 1 or more of your descriptions?"


----------



## pjene

Great question! Every watch in the collection is described by 2 or more of my descriptions. Actually I should leave a little wiggle room. This applies to every watch "currently" in the collection 

Also Rob's interview with Alessandro Lari, Head of Anonimo case manufacture, encourages me to add an additional description. The awesome and well built cases in the collection offer water resistance ranging over 

12ATM No need to worry about falling in the pool
20ATM 
50ATM I imagine I would take one of these along to set new free dive records
120ATM Uh oh! I probably should have headed back up a while ago...
150ATM
200ATM In case I accidently stumble out of my bathyscape


----------



## pjene

*Watch number 2 case shots*

Here are some case shots of watch number 2.


----------



## pjene

*Re: Watch number 2 case shots*

A few more case shots, and I tried my camera on a lume shot. Not up to the high standards of the forum, but I'll keep experimenting...


----------



## pjene

*Re: Watch number 2 case shots*

Bronze beauty talking a walk in the redwoods


----------



## asadtiger

*Re: Watch number 2 case shots*

oh wow pjene...you have a very impressive and diverse collection...you have designed a very good puzzle...and you take respectable photographs, and the best part of which is that you share them a lot and we all simply love that 

without even looking at your pictures I could say the following:

you have described seven watches
you have a day-date ( and I thought this was the blue dial model in the collection  )
you have a militare which would probabaly be one of the chronos in the collection
you definitely have atleast one milimetri

so we know you have a day-date, a militare, atleast a milimetri and a Dino Zei and you have shown a lume pic of a model I have forgotten name of...so we almost know your five watches..will try figuring out the other two, of which one is a chrono so choices are limited 
let me check up with the Nimo site and I will later post my pick of your seven watches 

this is great fun 

awesome post pjene...keep up the collection


----------



## pjene

*Re: Watch number 2 case shots*



asadtiger said:


> oh wow pjene...you have a very impressive and diverse collection...you have designed a very good puzzle...and you take respectable photographs, and the best part of which is that you share them a lot and we all simply love that
> 
> without even looking at your pictures I could say the following:
> 
> you have described seven watches
> you have a day-date ( and I thought this was the blue dial model in the collection  )
> you have a militare which would probabaly be one of the chronos in the collection
> you definitely have atleast one milimetri
> 
> so we know you have a day-date, a militare, atleast a milimetri and a Dino Zei and you have shown a lume pic of a model I have forgotten name of...so we almost know your five watches..will try figuring out the other two, of which one is a chrono so choices are limited
> let me check up with the Nimo site and I will later post my pick of your seven watches
> 
> this is great fun
> 
> awesome post pjene...keep up the collection


Thanks for the encouragement and guesses. I'll keep the photos coming...


----------



## pjene

*Watch number 2 case back*

Great detail on the case back


----------



## pjene

*Watch number 2 dial shots*

This is the most recent addition to the collection. A big thanks to Rob at Topper for helping me get my hands on this beauty. The contrast of the blue dial and bronze case is great. I like the modern look of the piece and the detail of the diver on the back is fine to look at as well.


----------



## asadtiger

*Re: Watch number 2 dial shots*

hi pjene...sorry I was busy at work when I wrote my last reply and still am very busy so hardly could check up but I love your pics, watches and the whole puzzle..here is what I have further to contribute:

your two chronos are: militare chrono and Dino Zei chrono
the bronze is that Polluce Magnum also being the only blue dial watch
you have a Professional diver and a day-date

this covers 3 HEVs and the bronze case, the blue dial, 4 SS cases,

what remains is one ox-pro case and one bronze case, and both have HEVs..how close am I?

very nice collection by the way 

still in a hurry...will keep trying to guess later when I am free...enjoy.


----------



## pjene

*Watch number 3 is one of these two exhibition back jewels*

These exhibition back pieces were the second and third added to the collection


----------



## pjene

*The third watch is #1 of 99*

Check out how the shiny case picks up the colors and patterns of whatever is nearby


----------



## pjene

*The third watch is #1 of 99 and shiny*

Some of you may have seen this watch in an earlier post by Rob from Topper Jewelers in this forum


----------



## pjene

*Dial photographs of my shiny #1 of 99 ...*

I find this piece keeps growing on me the longer I have it


----------



## rsr911

What can I say I am in Awe!!
Congrats on a fine collection!!!:-!


----------



## pjene

*Watch number 4 has an ox-pro finish, great lume, and 6 o clock crown*

Did I forget to mention the kevlar watch band


----------



## pjene

*Re: Watch number 4 has an ox-pro finish, great lume, and 6 o clock crown*

forgot to attach the lume shot


----------



## pjene

*Re: Watch number 4 has an ox-pro finish, great lume, and 6 o clock crown*

Here are some photos of Anonimo number 4 taking a walk by the palms


----------



## pjene

*Anonimo 3 (shiny) versus Anonimo 4 (ox-pro)*

These watches are different in almost every way.

Cases: dark ox-pro vs. shiny stainless
Dial: white vs. black
Bands: leather vs. Kevlar
Crown: 3 o' clock vs. 6 o' clock
Sweep second hand: small seconds vs none

Which do you prefer?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: Anonimo 3 (shiny) versus Anonimo 4 (ox-pro)*



pjene said:


> These watches are different in almost every way.
> 
> Cases: dark ox-pro vs. shiny stainless
> Dial: white vs. black
> Bands: leather vs. Kevlar
> Crown: 3 o' clock vs. 6 o' clock
> Sweep second hand: small seconds vs none
> 
> Which do you prefer?


Shiny for me, but Militare had the best lume i think.
You got my PM's?


----------



## asadtiger

*Re: Anonimo 3 (shiny) versus Anonimo 4 (ox-pro)*

love the ox pro case and the militare crown...in short, GREAT Militare


----------



## pjene

*Re: Anonimo 3 (shiny) versus Anonimo 4 (ox-pro) and a Ball Moonlight Special*

Happy to see there are votes for both watches, as they are both great in different ways!

That said I have included a couple of bonus shots of the exhibition back of my Ball Moonlight Special. I think there are a fair number of Anonimo owners who also own or have owned a Ball watch. This one compares favorably with the Anonimos mechanism decoration and some might argue goes one better with heat blued screws, gold engraving, etc.

And again I have to give a shout out to Rob at Topper Jewelers for connecting me with another wonderful time piece


----------



## pjene

*Anonimo #5: I think my an Anonimo is trying to eat my Raymond Weil*

This slim small Raymond Weil was one of my daily wears before the Anonimos arrived in force....


----------



## pjene

*Anonimo #5: two versions of wrist art - painting vs sculpture*

Here are some shots juxtaposing Anonimo #5 and my Raymond Weil. Looking at the two side by side I think of the Raymond Weil as a painting or a pencil sketch wrapped around the wrist. The weight and depth of the Anonimo makes it more of a wrist "sculpture".

The advantage of the RW is it slim unobtrusiveness. It fits under and shirt cuff. By contrast the Anonimo is understated but very obviously present, esp because I need to cuff most shirts to wear it 

I find it sort of amazing that these extremely different pieces have been my daily wears at different points in time.


----------



## EL_Chingon

*Re: Anonimo #5: two versions of wrist art - painting vs sculpture*

That is sure a beautiful Marlin. ;-)


----------



## pjene

*Anonimo #5: An acquisition from a fellow forum member*

It is a beautiful Marlin! And thanks to a fellow forum member kmroldan, I am the current custodian of example #7 of 198 :thanks and hopefully no regrets in passing this piece along...

Photos don't do this watch justice. It is massive with a proportionately wider and thicker band, yet it sits well on the wrist. It has a solidity from its monoblock construction that I am sure adds more than the psychic benefits I enjoy :-d When in doubt on what to wear this is one of my go to watches


----------



## EL_Chingon

*Re: Anonimo #5: An acquisition from a fellow forum member*



pjene said:


> It is a beautiful Marlin! And thanks to a fellow forum member kmroldan, I am the current custodian of example #7 of 198 :thanks and hopefully no regrets in passing this piece along...


I am happy that it went to a good family. :-!


----------



## pjene

*Anonimo #5: Marlin hex screws and case close ups*

In the close ups you can really see the many case details - angles, waves, bevels, tapers, layers, screw shafts. Check out the detail on just the crown. In addition you have many finishes designed to subtly bring out the details - high polish, brushed, and satinated.

This model was also one of the few in the existing line to utilize hex screws for the straps. A feature now standard on the new releases.

The back actually has a Marlin engraved for good measure!


----------



## pjene

*Anonimo #5: Marlin photos from a few angle and a lume shot*

I tried to get these photos to show of the how different lines in the case become apparent at different angles


----------



## fearless-five

*Re: Watch number 2 case shots*



pjene said:


> A few more case shots, and I tried my camera on a lume shot. Not up to the high standards of the forum, but I'll keep experimenting...


It's a shame the insides are not half as nice as the Anonimo cases. :think:


----------



## pjene

*Anonimo #5: Marlin black wave dial shots*

From different angles, different aspects of the dial become really apparent. There is a black wave pattern on the dial surrounded by a raised mat black border with various cut outs. Several shades of yellow with a few red highlights create high contrast hour markers and hands. Lots of interesting details, e.g. oversize 3, 6, 9, 12 and extra small 15, 30, 45.

In any event I hope you all enjoyed these Marlin photos!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: Anonimo #5: Marlin black wave dial shots*

Man post your pictures on the album!


----------



## samanator

*Re: Anonimo #5: Marlin hex screws and case close ups*



pjene said:


> In the close ups you can really see the many case details - angles, waves, bevels, tapers, layers, screw shafts. Check out the detail on just the crown. In addition you have many finishes designed to subtly bring out the details - high polish, brushed, and satinated.
> 
> This model was also one of the few in the existing line to utilize hex screws for the straps. A feature now standard on the new releases.
> 
> The back actually has a Marlin engraved for good measure!


May I ask what the crown item is on the back of the Marlin?:think:


----------



## pjene

*Re: Anonimo #5: Marlin hex screws and case close ups*



samanator said:


> May I ask what the crown item is on the back of the Marlin?:think:


I am sure to get some of the specifics wrong so others please chime in with corrections as needed. That said, my understanding is that the screw on the back is needed to release the winding stem. This watch does not have a removeable back as the case and back are a single element. I suspect that this "port" in the back is needed to release the winding stem to get the mechanism out of the front of the watch for service.


----------



## pjene

*Re: Watch number 2 case shots*

It would be nice if the Anonimo's came with some cool in house movement! Of course the flip side is they would be so much more expensive, that I might have to admire them from afar :-d


----------



## pjene

*Re: Anonimo #5: Marlin black wave dial shots*

Hi Nelson,

Once I finish off the collection, I thought I would post the most viewed photos of each model in the album. That way the photos that generate the most interest should be easy to find.


----------



## samanator

*Re: Anonimo #5: Marlin hex screws and case close ups*



pjene said:


> I am sure to get some of the specifics wrong so others please chime in with corrections as needed. That said, my understanding is that the screw on the back is needed to release the winding stem. This watch does not have a removeable back as the case and back are a single element. I suspect that this "port" in the back is needed to release the winding stem to get the mechanism out of the front of the watch for service.


OK, that makes sense. This allows access to the crown removal lever or button on the movement. I did not think about this being a top build watch. On the Seiko that are built from the top down (MM300 and Auto Tunas) they modify the movement so it releases from the top.


----------



## pjene

*Anonimo #6: A deep diving wonder*

This watch comes with the highest pressure rating in the Anonimo line. I love the intricately mechanical look that comes from the all the elements of the case, e.g. screws, shafts, ball and socket, and a crown that looks like multiple gears. Plus you get all the things you have probably come to love about your Anonimos: multiple finishes - satinated, brushed, polished, mirrored; wonderfully intricate case details - bevels, tapers, rolls, layers, curves, etc; and a big beefy 4mm thick black leather Kodiak strap!


----------



## pjene

*Anonimo #6: A deep diving wonder*

Some dial shots of my professionale. Rated to an incredible 200 ATM!


----------



## pjene

*Anonimo #7 vs. #6: My Professionale's big brother*

It is really interesting to compare the cases between the two professionales. At first glance the two watches in this stack seem identical, but a closer look reviews some difference. One is that the bottom one is thicker than the top. Most obvious around the crown. Another is that the screws holding down the bezel go into slightly different shafts - the ones on top have a bulbous bottom, the ones on the bottom do not. Other difference anyone else notices?


----------



## pjene

*Anonimo #7: Professionale Chrono Black Wave Dial*

I included a redwood shot since the Polluce Bronze in the redwoods was one of the most viewed photos to date.

If you like dive watches and chronographs. The professionale chronograph could easily become one of your grail watches. Surprisingly this large thick watch is easy to wear. Like many Anonimos its feel on the wrist is surprisingly light and balanced compared to similarly sized watches from other manufacturers. The leather band contains some integrated flexible metal? strips that hold the band and watch in whatever position you prefer on your wrist so despite the size the watch doesn't wander around to much. This watch is so distinctly and uniquely Anonimo!


----------



## pjene

*Re: Anonimo #7: More professionale comparison shots*

Lots of differences between the professionale and the professionale chrono. Notice how the blue and green lume is reversed from hands to hour markers between the two. Matte versus wavy black dial. Different font for the numbers and shapes for the hour markers. Second with red tip versus lumed ball.

Originally thought I would flip the professionale when I got the chrono, but they are different enough that I just never seem to get around to it. In any event, you know you are wearing a pretty unique piece when you put one these depth be damned beauties on your wrist b-)


----------



## pjene

*Anonimo #8: Dino Zei Nautilo, another carefully sculpted bronze*

Since the stack of Anonimos I posted in earlier in the thread is so highly viewed. I thought I would takes some pictures of a different stack - two stainless professionales, Bronze Polluce Magnum, and Bronze Dino Zei Nautilo.

You can really see the different style of the Dino Zei case versus the other Anonimos. In the 2-stack you can also see the different patina between the two bronze pieces. The cases get darker over time, and each pieces ages uniquely based on its environment and wear.

The last shot shows the Nautilo juxtaposed with a copper nodule. Copper is a major component of bronze and it's finish ages much like bronze. The nodule's finish ranges from high polish to highly oxidized green. The Nautilo is currently in between. It is worth mentioning that I love this watch and it my first Dino Zei.

Cheers,

PJ


----------



## pjene

*Anonimo #8: Dino Zei Nautilo, case shots*

I love the wave the "exhibition" window on the back is worked into the engraving. It acts as the glass of a dive helmet as well as a view into the mechanism.


----------



## pjene

*Re: Anonimo #8: Dino Zei Nautilo, dial and close ups*

The champagne color of the dial works really well with the bronze of the case. And the face has details of a really refined time piece, e.g. multiple finishes, variable size hour markers, layers and cut outs. The more you stare at the watch the more you see.

If you have been sitting on the fence thinking about a bronze Nautilo, it is time to get off the fence and start enjoying a really nice time piece!

Around the time I got this watch I started to realize it really wasn't so crazy to own more than one Anonimo. Seriously, unless you have more than 50 or 100 pieces no need to worry about the habit :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## pjene

*Bonus Photos: Anonimo Dino Zei Marea Chrono Flyback GMT 11003*

Anyone else notice there are almost no photos of the Dino Zei Marea on the web? Perhaps because it was a run of only 99.

In any event I had a chance to take a few photos of a Marea (borrowed, not in my collection), and I thought I would post them for curious Anonymists. Let me know if you have seen photos of the watch on other sites?


----------



## pjene

*Re: Bonus Photos: Anonimo Dino Zei Marea Chrono Flyback GMT 11003*

Here are some dial shots. There are some really nice details. The GMT hour markers are blue for night and white for day. The GMT arrow is a different red than the regular hour markers. Even though the watch has a ton of features the sub-dials are easy to read. As with many Anonimo it looks even better in person.

BTW sorry for the long gap between posts. Busy work and travel schedule. I'll try to fill in a couple more watches from the collection this weekend.

Cheers,

PJ


----------

